# Backpacking spring break...any takers?



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I am planning a short (3 day) hike on the Appalachain Trail. So far, my hiking partners have backed out. This is gonna be a fun, take a stroll, sort of hike. Would anyone be interested in coming along? I'm hiking in Maryland April 14 to 18th.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Wild,

I wish I could come with you!! It sounds like a great time. We have got so much on our plates right now. I hope you have a wonderful time! I hope you take some pics and post them here along with a story about your trip!!

QS


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Definately take pictures. 2 yrs ago and I should of brought the ice creepers for most of the Mtn trails in Tenn. We had my little cousins, Big Mistake. They got tired and we had to carry them out on our backs on icey mtn trails. My hips hurts for a while after. Beautiful country and they have Elk in Tenn now!!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Barb, sounds like a fantastic trip and I wish I could go!! Like Lunker said, post your pics!


----------



## Hawker (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll be in Virginia hiking (strolling) with a girlfriend that weekend. Hopefully, the weather will cooperate for all of us.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

wish i could but hawker wont let me something about i cant shoot the deer in the park


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Looks like I may be cancelling my trip  I may just have to reschedule for June. Now what do I do with my spring break?!!! I really can't whine too much, it's great to finally ahve this much time off.


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Wild, try the North Country Trail. Close and no skeeters or flies this time of year  Although, you may want snowshoes for that trail  . Jody


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Jody, I wish I could hike closer to home, just too darn cold for me! I'll be hitting that trail in June.


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Wild, what part do you usually hike? I've actually only been on part of the trail in the Eastern UP, never saw a soul on it either Jody


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

1wildchild, have you figured out what you're going to with your free time yet? You fish much? If you fish I know a couple spots that outta be fun for you. I see you're north of Detroit, I live down by the Ohio-Michigan border. There's some good walleye fishing down here if you're interested. Just thought I'd give you an idea or two if you were still looking to get out of the house for spring break or whatever.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas but it looks like my trip is on again. I'm going with someoone that I work with, should be fun.

I'm also planning a north country trip with my son this summer, prolly the eastern U.P. area


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Sounds like you'll have fun. Make sure to take plenty o' pictures


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

We made it back! The weather was perfect and we had a riot! I got some good pics of grouse. Why can't I get that close with a gun in my hand?!!! The hills were more than I planned for! My knees and toes were screaming by the second day on the trail. I got some great pics and I'll try to post soon. If anyone is looking for a fun family get away, try Harpers Ferry WV. There are great trails to hike (the A.T. goes right through town), rafting, tubing, canoeing, biking and rock climbing! There are great B & B's in town and good outfitters to set you up.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Glad to hear you had a great time! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm looking forward to seeing pictuers whenever you're able to get around to posting them


----------

